# Udder issues. Need help please



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

This has been the most stressful week I've had in a long time! I'm not sure where to start but here I go. I bought a saanen doe under weight and prego. The person I got her from- bought her in milk and kept her in milk for 2 years. I was told this goat is a great mother to boer babies, takes other babies easy. I was told She produces 1/2 gal in morning 1/2 gal at night. When she didn't have a baby on her. 
The person then dried her up and bred her. We then bought her, a month ago. 
We just got into raising boer goats about a year ago. ( so I'm still learning about goats ) 
The goats registered name is Daisy Duke, she's 7 going on 8 I would have to look at papers for sure. 
Anyways here's my problems. 
First she gave birth to 2 boys early last Sunday morning between 5 & 6 am, so we missed it. Came out to barn and found one dead and one more than half way dried off. I think Daisy didn't get the one cleaned off good. And it suffocated. 
on Wednesday I decided to get some colostrum and save it. Got some in am and then pm. On Thursday I got milk so I left her alone so baby could get some. Then I noticed her udder was hard. Massage, massage, massage, hot compression, try to milk some, massage. Hour and a half I got 4 oz of milk. Now I'm bottle feeding baby and letting him nurse. Sometimes I get one squirt out sometimes I get five squirts out of her. I massage her no less than 2 times a day but sometimes 4 times. 
As the days have gone by I've noticed bumps on her udder, more and more. They look like blisters, white kinda pus like. Her temp the other day was 102. And today it was103
I don't know what to do I feel for this poor momma goat, she's the biggest sweetheart I own. 
Oh and she's only wanting to eat hay, won't touch her sweet feed the last two days. It's killing me that this is all happening. I feel like I'm doing this all wrong, and not helping her
Thank you for taking the time to read this. Please help





Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The blisters sound like it could be a staph type infection... hard udder sounds like congestion, the hot/warm compresses and using a peppermint oil with bag balm as often as you can does help. As far as not wanting to eat her grain, try giving her some probiotics, warm molasses water and even dose her with calcium just to be safe in case of a calcium imbalance in her system.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

liz said:


> The blisters sound like it could be a staph type infection... hard udder sounds like congestion, the hot/warm compresses and using a peppermint oil with bag balm as often as you can does help. As far as not wanting to eat her grain, try giving her some probiotics, warm molasses water and even dose her with calcium just to be safe in case of a calcium imbalance in her system.


Thank you so much for responding to me
I have been reading up on here for some ideas to try, here's what I have done in response to you.

I've been using a peppermint udder lotion, I found at Tsc for two days, then today I used bag balm. I didn't know I could use them together. I will do that tomorrow. I also have used a little Back massager to give my hands a break. 
I do have probiotics, how much and for how long? I bought some to have on hand ( it's in the barn) but haven't ever used it before 
Do I buy the calcium in pill form? Or is there another way?
As for the staph i read to use chlorhexidine solution from Amazon and or the pint from Tsc. My issue is the one from Tsc says on bottle for animal premises use only. Now I know we use a lot of products that are not for goats, I just need back-up saying it's ok to use on the goats before I try it. I'm scared I will hurt her more and don't want that to happen. Here are some pictures




















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can get Hibiclens at the drug store. That is chlorhexidine. Clean her udder and put that on twice a day. Did she always have the dark spots on her udder?

If she gave birth Sunday, then you would have needed to milk her on Sunday to get proper colostrum to save. The milk you milked on Wednesday does still have colostrum in it but it isn't the colostrum that has the good antibodies that the kids initially need. You can use that colostrum but not for giving to kids for the first 24 hours.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, you can use the one from TSC.... And those blisters do look like those from Staph.
Since you do have the peppermint udder cream, no need to use the bag balm with it.
Probiotics can be gel or powder, if you have the gel, I usually use a pea size dab for my nigerians but your girl could have a bit more.
As far as calcium, I do have the Calcium drench from TSC but my girls readily eat TUMS...I give 3-4 of the fruit flavored ones.

Is her kid still nursing? Keep doing what you are, let him with her when you are treating her... sometimes seeing/hearing baby helps with milk let down


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You can get Hibiclens at the drug store. That is chlorhexidine. Clean her udder and put that on twice a day. Did she always have the dark spots on her udder?
> 
> If she gave birth Sunday, then you would have needed to milk her on Sunday to get proper colostrum to save. The milk you milked on Wednesday does still have colostrum in it but it isn't the colostrum that has the good antibodies that the kids initially need. You can use that colostrum but not for giving to kids for the first 24 hours.


The hibiclens when I put it on her do I leave it on or rinse it off? Because the baby is still nursing. 
Same question for peppermint oil? I have been washing the peppermint off for the baby. 
And I see what your saying about the colostrum thank you.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

liz said:


> Yes, you can use the one from TSC.... And those blisters do look like those from Staph.
> Since you do have the peppermint udder cream, no need to use the bag balm with it.
> Probiotics can be gel or powder, if you have the gel, I usually use a pea size dab for my nigerians but your girl could have a bit more.
> As far as calcium, I do have the Calcium drench from TSC but my girls readily eat TUMS...I give 3-4 of the fruit flavored ones.
> ...


I have the powder probiotics, I will read up on it in a min. I'm headed out to the barn soon. 
I have tums. Do I give them to her like they are and let her just eat them or should I break them up and drench her? 
Yes he's nursing her still but he also wants the bottle. 
He goes from one teat to the other.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

ksalvagno;QUOTE said:


> Yes see has had the dark spots on her udder
> Why do you ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

looks like udder pox. Ill have to consult my other half for treatment


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

TDG please find out for me. 
thank you


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

We'll I got her to eat 1 tums. 
I gave her probiotic on some feed it took her about three hours to eat it 
all. I also put electrolyte's in her water she drank that all up
Her udder was not as hard today as it has been. I bought Nolvasan chlorhexodine today at Tsc. How should I mix it? How much chlorhexodine to how much water ?


Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Should I give her any antibiotic's? What do all of you recommend using?
And how much for how many days? 
Sorry I have so many questions I'm still learning and taking notes
Thank you all 


Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, udder pox. But thats the least of your problems. But here is how to deal with that. Its usually caused from moist, dirty bedding. Clean the udder with something like the betadine surgical scrub and then completely dry it. The hot compresses were a bad idea and only inflamed the infection.

But need to focus more on the non milking thing. First off, colostrum is typically only good within the first 24-48 hours max. So although you might of gotten a light mix, its not worth saving. Sounds like she also over uddered and that could be the cause of the edema (swelling of the inner tissue). CAE can also cause a meaty udder that will not milk. If you didnt, and you plan on keeping her, might be a good idea to test her. Also, chlorine based products are not nearly as good as iodine based ones IMO. Know lots of dairy owners and all of them use iodine based cleaning products as they work better.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Sorry it took a few days to get back to you. We cleaned out all the stalls and put lime down. ( we do this at least once a month) obviously need to do it more frequently but we have had some damp and rainy days. I stopped the hot compresses, and started using betadine on her udder 2 times a day. It seems to be drying up her spots. We did have her tested when we got her and she is neg. when I put her on the stand do you want me to still try to milk her some. I didn't do it Thursday night, just because she is not giving me but a squirt or two in 20 min each side. Then there is a time I can get 5 squirts each. And I couldn't milk her yesterday because on an emergency that came up but I did get the betadine on her last night. Her udder does feel softer but I don't know how a good one should feel. This is our 1st dairy goat. Her bag never looks empty like she's been milked out by me or the baby, only her teats look empty. This is stressful We wanted a dairy doe for milk for us and babies if needed. And it's not working out like we hoped. 


Sent from AbbottsAcres iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SolidRockFarmTX (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm sorry to pull up a three year old topic, but Justice-Kidds, can I ask how your doe ended up? Did she get better?

I digging through the forum because I think my doe is doing the same thing. She suddenly got a full looking hard udder and wouldn't let the kids nurse, just started yesterday, and I found one pox-like pimple last night. She hasn't been very interested in eating grain (unusual for her) since saturday, though she eats lots of hay and grass (why is that??) 

So this morning I'm going to drench her with garlic and oregano, wash her udder with iodine (should it be straight from the bottle or diluted?), give her vitamin b and probiotics, clean out their shed (it really doesn't seem wet and dirty, I've been sitting in there, but I still will), and try to arrange pens so I can isolate her

she has two kids she's been raising, 13 days old, they were hungry last night, we had to hold her so she'd let them nurse so I know she's hurting, should I remove them from her and feed them milk replacer?

Is staph transferable to humans?

Thanks ya'll so much for you knowledge and patience


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Justice kidds Last Activity:
10-08-2014 4:40 PM

Seems this member hasn't been on in a while.


----------

